# help! I think my hairless girl is pregnant. I need advice!!



## ahoff4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi, Im new to the forum, but Im worried my new hairless girl is pregnant. shes grown alot tummy wise since I bought her about a two weeks ago, shes kind of bell/ pear shaped and her nipples definitely stick out more than my furred rat (though I dont know how much is acceptable for hairless rats, maybe they just look big because of the lack of fur) But I've been poking around and ive heard so many awful things about hairless mothers... Any advice / does she look pregnant to you? Im worried she wont be able to nurse them, Is it possible to hand raise the littles?
any help would make my day​


----------

